# Where is best place for seaside village type retirement



## Ed Carey

We are looking to retire in Thailand in the next 12+ months and ideally would like to live somewhere close to the sea, but we want to live a little off the beaten track - NOT Phuket - Cannot afford it, NOT Pattaya too commercial ....
Any suggestions ????
We REALLY like Chiang Mai, but we would like to live closer to the sea...


----------



## joseph44

Then it will be Hua Hin (more farangs) or nearby Cha Am (more Thai) or anywhere in that area. 
Alternatives may be: Bang Saen, Bang Saray, Sattahip, Rayong or Ban Phé (Eastern Seaboard)


----------



## Ed Carey

Ed Carey said:


> We are looking to retire in Thailand in the next 12+ months and ideally would like to live somewhere close to the sea, but we want to live a little off the beaten track - NOT Phuket - Cannot afford it, NOT Pattaya too commercial ....
> Any suggestions ????
> We REALLY like Chiang Mai, but we would like to live closer to the sea...


Thank you very much for your response - do not know any of these areas will need to check them out , assume all are Foreigner friendly!!


----------



## Mweiga

Ed Carey said:


> We are looking to retire in Thailand in the next 12+ months and ideally would like to live somewhere close to the sea, but we want to live a little off the beaten track - NOT Phuket - Cannot afford it, NOT Pattaya too commercial ....
> Any suggestions ????
> We REALLY like Chiang Mai, but we would like to live closer to the sea...


Depending on how you define "off the beaten track" and how adventurous you are , I would look for places currently unknown and uncolonised by farangs. 

I picked Bangsaray (20 kms south of Pattaya on the coast road to Sattahip) 8 years ago when it was still very quiet but it has now become flavour of the month for this area after Pattaya - Jomtien has become saturated. Luckily I chose a piece of land set back in the hills some 4 kms from the sea well away from the major ongoing developments and influx of farangs so estimate at least a decade or more of tranquility.

Coastal locations like Hua Hin and Cha Am are quieter but still mainstream farang retiree destinations. I'd have a look farther along the coast from Rayong into Chantaburi.

If you fancy island living Koh Chang is still relatively undeveloped compared to Samui and Phuket although the onward march of tourism there is still relentless.


----------



## Ed Carey

Thank you very much for your response - I hope you get your decade of tranquility....
Ed


----------



## Song_Si

also see this thread with posts about coast living: 
Lots of coastline. Why so few locations expats end up in?

just re-read my post on that thread from July last year; we are still here in Chanthaburi province; little has changed, i remain as half the native-English speaking population in our town, and see the 'other half' about every 3-4mths. A Big C shopping centre opened in the city 12km away in December, and locally another 7/11 last month. Progress, maybe?

Novelty rather than celebrity status perhaps, yesterday I was asked to pose for a photo session at local hospital, a token foreigner for their publicity. I needed a Thai friend with me yesterday at transport office for renewal of my drivers licences and changing vehicle registration, forms in Thai-only and no English speakers on staff, my own Thai language shortcomings evident at times. 

I like it here, but accept it's not for everyone.


----------



## Ed Carey

Song_Si said:


> also see this thread with posts about coast living:
> Lots of coastline. Why so few locations expats end up in?
> 
> just re-read my post on that thread from July last year; we are still here in Chanthaburi province; little has changed, i remain as half the native-English speaking population in our town, and see the 'other half' about every 3-4mths. A Big C shopping centre opened in the city 12km away in December, and locally another 7/11 last month. Progress, maybe?
> 
> Novelty rather than celebrity status perhaps, yesterday I was asked to pose for a photo session at local hospital, a token foreigner for their publicity. I needed a Thai friend with me yesterday at transport office for renewal of my drivers licences and changing vehicle registration, forms in Thai-only and no English speakers on staff, my own Thai language shortcomings evident at times.
> 
> I like it here, but accept it's not for everyone.



We lived in the Philippines for 20 years so not unused to being the token foreigner, we are looking for somewhere we can relax and enjoy ourselves which has nice scenery and is close to the ocean... Ideally would like to start a little business of some sort - not expecting to make a fortune, just want to keep myself occupied....


----------



## richardbkk

Hi Ed,

Hua Hin is your best bet. All the infrastructure in place and a lot of people retired there. You can rent a house there for about 15,000 baht per month. Also, if you want it quieter, just head a bit further south of Hua Hin. The King's palace is in Hua Hin. So, if it is good enough for royalty....

Also, if you really want off the beaten path, I would suggest around Trang near the Thai/Malaysian border. Should be cheaper down there. It will also make your visa runs easier. There are lots of islands there which have less tourists as they are difficult to get to. I just got back from Phi Phi (near Phuket) which used to be a haven, but all the coral and fish have disappeared. I'm off to Ko Lipeh near Trang on Sunday. Plenty of fish and coral last time I was down a few years ago. Hopefully it will still be the same.

Also, when you move, you may want to use a currency specialist for moving your cash out here and also use QROPS Specialists to avoid tax on your existing UK pension. That should make your money last longer.


----------



## luckylarry

*Bangsaphan*



Ed Carey said:


> We are looking to retire in Thailand in the next 12+ months and ideally would like to live somewhere close to the sea, but we want to live a little off the beaten track - NOT Phuket - Cannot afford it, NOT Pattaya too commercial ....
> Any suggestions ????
> We REALLY like Chiang Mai, but we would like to live closer to the sea...


Well you won,t go wrong if you come and have a look at Bangsaphan yai 2 hours south of Hua Hin it is heavan on the beach cheep land ect, have a look my web site wwwbspalmgardens ther are some photos of bangsaphan we have been here three years moved from staying many years in Phuket


----------



## Ed Carey

richardbkk said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Hua Hin is your best bet. All the infrastructure in place and a lot of people retired there. You can rent a house there for about 15,000 baht per month. Also, if you want it quieter, just head a bit further south of Hua Hin. The King's palace is in Hua Hin. So, if it is good enough for royalty....
> 
> Also, if you really want off the beaten path, I would suggest around Trang near the Thai/Malaysian border. Should be cheaper down there. It will also make your visa runs easier. There are lots of islands there which have less tourists as they are difficult to get to. I just got back from Phi Phi (near Phuket) which used to be a haven, but all the coral and fish have disappeared. I'm off to Ko Lipeh near Trang on Sunday. Plenty of fish and coral last time I was down a few years ago. Hopefully it will still be the same.
> 
> Also, when you move, you may want to use a currency specialist for moving your cash out here and also use QROPS Specialists to avoid tax on your existing UK pension. That should make your money last longer.


Hi Richard
Thanks your response - Coincidentally I went to a QROPS seminar last week in Ho Chi Minh - need to find out more about it but sounded interesting....
How much do you think an expat couple need to spend/month be able to live comfortably there, we would want nice apartment or house and aircon, car etc not backpacker lifestyle - too old for that..


----------



## Ed Carey

luckylarry said:


> Well you won,t go wrong if you come and have a look at Bangsaphan yai 2 hours south of Hua Hin it is heavan on the beach cheep land ect, have a look my web site wwwbspalmgardens ther are some photos of bangsaphan we have been here three years moved from staying many years in Phuket


Hi larry
I did look at your website - VERY NICE I guess this is why your nickname is "luckylarry" My wife and myself are British so we could not technically own land, so would be looking for a nice condo type set up...


----------



## siamsam

Hi Ed,
have a good look at Cha-am.You have the longest stretch of beach in Thailand and it's so relaxing.Sure it's more of a Thai resort but that was one of the main reasons we chose to buy there,my wife is Thai by the way,so were able to buy our bungalow.We wanted to stay somewhere that still feels like Thailand without feeling too isolated.Most of the foreign residents/tourists there are retired or heading that way and the majority are Scandinavian for some strange reason,not sure why but very friendly anyway. By midnight most places have shut up shop on the beach road,which suits us fine. It's as safe in Cha-am as anywhere else in Thailand,you just need to use a bit of common sense when getting from A to B,particularly late at night if you do choose to live a mile or two from the beach,as you would anywhere else. We've never had any problems in Thailand and we've been going there for almost 30 years!
Hua Hin is only a 30 minute drive South of Cha-am,so if you want to do a bit more shopping or want a bit of entertainment,sure it's a good place to visit but as for living there,no thanks. Hua Hin is,i think, too over developed now.
Do your research.Perhaps visit places you think might suit you and your wife and stay for a while in each place,that way you'll get a better picture of what each place is like and whether it would suit your needs.
Good luck and i hope you find exactly what your looking for.


----------



## Ed Carey

siamsam said:


> Hi Ed,
> have a good look at Cha-am.You have the longest stretch of beach in Thailand and it's so relaxing.Sure it's more of a Thai resort but that was one of the main reasons we chose to buy there,my wife is Thai by the way,so were able to buy our bungalow.We wanted to stay somewhere that still feels like Thailand without feeling too isolated.Most of the foreign residents/tourists there are retired or heading that way and the majority are Scandinavian for some strange reason,not sure why but very friendly anyway. By midnight most places have shut up shop on the beach road,which suits us fine. It's as safe in Cha-am as anywhere else in Thailand,you just need to use a bit of common sense when getting from A to B,particularly late at night if you do choose to live a mile or two from the beach,as you would anywhere else. We've never had any problems in Thailand and we've been going there for almost 30 years!
> Hua Hin is only a 30 minute drive South of Cha-am,so if you want to do a bit more shopping or want a bit of entertainment,sure it's a good place to visit but as for living there,no thanks. Hua Hin is,i think, too over developed now.
> Do your research.Perhaps visit places you think might suit you and your wife and stay for a while in each place,that way you'll get a better picture of what each place is like and whether it would suit your needs.
> Good luck and i hope you find exactly what your looking for.



Hi Siam Sam
Thanks a lot, this is really useful and this sounds like it could be an ideal location for us... Thanks again..
Ed


----------



## striiing

was in Koh samui last year for 6 months. its cheap and laid back, i'm far from retirement age but i'm sure you would love it


----------



## numbat1

*internet*



siamsam said:


> Hi Ed,
> have a good look at Cha-am.You have the longest stretch of beach in Thailand and it's so relaxing.Sure it's more of a Thai resort but that was one of the main reasons we chose to buy there,my wife is Thai by the way,so were able to buy our bungalow.We wanted to stay somewhere that still feels like Thailand without feeling too isolated.Most of the foreign residents/tourists there are retired or heading that way and the majority are Scandinavian for some strange reason,not sure why but very friendly anyway. By midnight most places have shut up shop on the beach road,which suits us fine. It's as safe in Cha-am as anywhere else in Thailand,you just need to use a bit of common sense when getting from A to B,particularly late at night if you do choose to live a mile or two from the beach,as you would anywhere else. We've never had any problems in Thailand and we've been going there for almost 30 years!
> Hua Hin is only a 30 minute drive South of Cha-am,so if you want to do a bit more shopping or want a bit of entertainment,sure it's a good place to visit but as for living there,no thanks. Hua Hin is,i think, too over developed now.
> Do your research.Perhaps visit places you think might suit you and your wife and stay for a while in each place,that way you'll get a better picture of what each place is like and whether it would suit your needs.
> Good luck and i hope you find exactly what your looking for.


It was very informative reading the posts thank you both for making it public. I have a question and wondered if you would be kind enough to answer if you know and that is internet. Is there Broadband (ADSL) within the infrastructures you mentioned. You need to start somewhere so we will come to Palm Gardens but not to plague you with questions. Thank again Den


----------



## Digitalwolf2017

richardbkk said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you really want off the beaten path, I would suggest around Trang near the Thai/Malaysian border. Should be cheaper down there. It will also make your visa runs easier. There are lots of islands there which have less tourists as they are difficult to get to.


I saw a show that reported on all the Muslim violence and teachers killed etc in the South of Thailand. Is Trang out of that "danger zone"? Also, which towns/areas are not safe?

Thanks!


----------



## Digitalwolf2017

luckylarry said:


> Well you won,t go wrong if you come and have a look at Bangsaphan yai 2 hours south of Hua Hin it is heavan on the beach cheep land ect, have a look my web site wwwbspalmgardens ther are some photos of bangsaphan we have been here three years moved from staying many years in Phuket




I had a look at your site. It looks very nice. How much a night is it, even though I understand the prices are not good forever ... as of this moment how much please?


----------



## XxSMIL3xX

nice conversation. i am looking exactly the same.
in one month me and my wife will be in bkk.
then we will take the train to go to krabi but we will do some stops in hoa hin ,chumpton and others for couple of days just to try to figure out what we like most.

the only problem with us is that we are still young(hahahahahaha i know its not the true problem that) and we will need an ED visa for a couple of years till we understand the country and the people and start our business not to make a fortune as someone said before .of course internet is a must as also health care.finally we forget south thailand as we do not need violence.

thanks!!!!


----------



## Annabel

*web*



luckylarry said:


> Well you won,t go wrong if you come and have a look at Bangsaphan yai 2 hours south of Hua Hin it is heavan on the beach cheep land ect, have a look my web site wwwbspalmgardens ther are some photos of bangsaphan we have been here three years moved from staying many years in Phuket


So looked forward to looking at this website and it is non existant? We have been offered a property in Thailand and we are retired...love to have any inof...would hate to live in hustle and bustle as we live on a lake in Lincs. Now.

Anyone help us...we have never been to Thailand


----------



## richardbkk

*QROPS reply*



Ed Carey said:


> Hi Richard
> Thanks your response - Coincidentally I went to a QROPS seminar last week in Ho Chi Minh - need to find out more about it but sounded interesting....
> How much do you think an expat couple need to spend/month be able to live comfortably there, we would want nice apartment or house and aircon, car etc not backpacker lifestyle - too old for that..


Hi Ed, a QROPS allows you to transfer your UK pension offshore to avoid 55% tax upon death on private pensions in drawdown and also avoids UK income taxes of up to 45%. There have also been some changes to UK residency status where I can help a lot of people living in Thailand as well as set up future benefit trusts to protect you from IHT. Don't want to bang on about it herek, but you can PM me for more details.

As far as living in HCM, I don't think the standard of living or quality of life is anywhere near as high as Thailand, but that is my personal opinion. Thailand is far more set up for westerners, especially if you are older. Not sure if you'd want to end up in a Vietnamese hospital either.


----------



## onlymetoo

*Status?*

Mweiga,

It's been a number of years since you posted this. Are you still in Bang Saray?



Mweiga said:


> Depending on how you define "off the beaten track" and how adventurous you are , I would look for places currently unknown and uncolonised by farangs.
> 
> I picked Bangsaray (20 kms south of Pattaya on the coast road to Sattahip) 8 years ago when it was still very quiet but it has now become flavour of the month for this area after Pattaya - Jomtien has become saturated. Luckily I chose a piece of land set back in the hills some 4 kms from the sea well away from the major ongoing developments and influx of farangs so estimate at least a decade or more of tranquility.
> 
> Coastal locations like Hua Hin and Cha Am are quieter but still mainstream farang retiree destinations. I'd have a look farther along the coast from Rayong into Chantaburi.
> 
> If you fancy island living Koh Chang is still relatively undeveloped compared to Samui and Phuket although the onward march of tourism there is still relentless.


----------



## Mweiga

onlymetoo said:


> Mweiga,
> 
> It's been a number of years since you posted this. Are you still in Bang Saray?


Still here.


----------



## onlymetoo

*Great!*

I'm interested in a dialogue regarding the prospects of retiring in Bang Saray with one's spouse when both members of the marriage are not Thai. Can we communicate on that basis? Maybe even via PM or email once I get 5 posts under my belt? 



Mweiga said:


> Still here.


----------



## Mweiga

onlymetoo said:


> I'm interested in a dialogue regarding the prospects of retiring in Bang Saray with one's spouse when both members of the marriage are not Thai. Can we communicate on that basis? Maybe even via PM or email once I get 5 posts under my belt?


Yes indeed , feel free - PM me when you are able.


----------



## onlymetoo

*Over the threshold...*



Mweiga said:


> Yes indeed , feel free - PM me when you are able.


I'm at the magic "5" I think. A PM will be on its way shortly.


----------

